# ATTENTION PEOPLE WITH CHROME OR STAINLESS TANKS.



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

With the recent amount of blown tanks we suggest you replace your chrome or stainless tanks with either a black DOT approved tank or a new style ALUMINIUM DOT TANK [that can be high polished to look like chrome]

Just wanted to let everybody who purchased tanks from us [we have sold a couple chrome and stainless tanks in the past] That It would be a good idea to swap your tanks to the new DOT approved tanks.

Chances are you wont have a problem, but safety is number 1. We will give you a tank at practically cost price if you are 1 of our customers. So please pm or call me. 

If you still want to keep your chrome or stainless tank, we suggest not running a pressure over 150 psi. If its a chrome tank I would also suggest draining the tank much more often, using a water trap and dropping in a tablespoon of air tool oil in the tank to prevent rusting.

The failure rate is still very low for the amount of tanks that are out there. Remember 1000's of these tanks have been distributed by different companies.


These are some pics of the new DOT allum tanks. Made in USA, DOT Approved.
We have them in 3 , 5, 7, 8.5, 12 gallons, all types of port configs.


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great I would take advantage of that. That's why i bought the black tank. I just gotta get it painted now. I don't see why anyone is buying from anybody else.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

those could be polished to look just like chrome too


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Here is 1 that is wetsanded and polished with a very cheap quality low cost buffing wheel hooked to a bench grinder.

This is a 3 gallon DOT allum. tank, same ones in above photos.


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

During the past couple of months, I have noticed that not many people are using water traps. PLEASE USE THEM, or a DRAIN COCK. That water in the tank is cause by the compressor and yes the trap doesn't get ALL of the water. So be careful and take care of your set-up.


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

We started to change out all these tanks in any cars we bagged. He is one from an accord. 2 years later.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Aug 20 2008, 09:52 AM~11391742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

Hell yeah DOT tanks are the way to go. Better safe than sorry


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

so with proper water traps etc... it still happens?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 17 2008, 11:37 AM~11892582
> *so with proper water traps etc... it still happens?
> *


yes, most of the rust comes from the chroming process for the chrome tanks. So pretty much you don't rally know how long they have been sitting, all you know is what's outside.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BAN-850-QUEEN (Jan 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 21 2008, 10:06 AM~12488806
> *
> *


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Aug 20 2008, 07:52 AM~11391742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 25 2009, 04:32 PM~13388339
> *damn
> *


what i said


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

i may buy a baged truck and was thinking about using a portabel tire inflater tank as the staoage tank to drive the truck home, what do you guy think


----------



## ehnihl (Mar 31, 2009)

It looks great...Nice pics there...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gmailrocksmith_@Sep 10 2009, 04:10 AM~15035892
> *i agree with u that there are some problem with the chrome and steel tanks but in many situations ttthey are the best and with this i must say that this is a nice post and i must say thanks for this..well i am new to this 220-604 site and i have found is quiet useful and informative in every aspect have gained a lot of 646-976 information and also done some practice work ...i have some thing for the member here 70-453 that they can benefit from its professional course and i hope will help you a lot ....
> *


GTFO :angry:


----------



## Crazystars (Sep 23, 2009)

It probably wont help for users who deliberately ignore the post dates but for the average user like me, it would bring it to my attention so it could in my mind prevent needless bumping.

Maybe Im overestimating the intelligence and the attention span of the average user.


----------



## NICE DREAMS (May 8, 2008)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

ooooooooowwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

aaaaaa


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

so is it okay now to go chrome now??


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I would only if it says Stainless Steel with it.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

My chrome tank is still in perfect condition and has held up to 200 psi fine


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

wats up with this info??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Apr 12 2010, 08:51 AM~17167426
> *My chrome tank is still in perfect condition and has held up to 200 psi fine
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Apr 12 2010, 11:51 AM~17167426
> *My chrome tank is still in perfect condition and has held up to 200 psi fine
> *


Really :biggrin: 

Its only a matter of time. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

LOL 5 years later still holding strong


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Jan 18 2011, 11:03 AM~19628381
> *LOL 5 years later still holding strong
> *


Awsome! You maintain your shit? and drain them regularly?


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

I drain in the winter time but no not really


----------



## straight klown (Jan 30, 2011)

I will say I just redid my monte. I bought it already bagged and it has 2 chrome 2 1/2 gallon tanks and there was rust inside them so yes it is good to maintain your tanks if you want them to last. My new tank that we added is a black 5 gallon and the system was choked down in the rear with 3/8 we changed it to 1/2 and it moves so much nicer and smooth.


----------

